# "Vehicle For Hire" rule in Orlando



## FL Uber (Aug 16, 2014)

At the risk of setting of fireworks, I'm curious to all of your opinions on the "Vehicle for Hire" law in Orlando. Mayor Dyer is still not amendable to the idea about Uber operating in Orlando.

Question: Do you think it would easier to just apply for "Vehicle for Hire" permit to avoid being towed, ticketed, harassed by OPD? I looked and it's $500 for the application (Non refundable) and $300 for the permit. When and IF Uber gets some kind of "OK" from Orlando, we could ask Uber to refund us our $800? 

I'm just throwing an idea and wanted to see what you all think.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

FL Uber said:


> At the risk of setting of fireworks, I'm curious to all of your opinions on the "Vehicle for Hire" law in Orlando. Mayor Dyer is still not amendable to the idea about Uber operating in Orlando.
> 
> Question: Do you think it would easier to just apply for "Vehicle for Hire" permit to avoid being towed, ticketed, harassed by OPD? I looked and it's $500 for the application (Non refundable) and $300 for the permit. When and IF Uber gets some kind of "OK" from Orlando, we could ask Uber to refund us our $800?
> 
> I'm just throwing an idea and wanted to see what you all think.


Man that's cheap! here in Sydney the licensee is $8235 per annum.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

It is usually not the fees that are the barrier rather the commercial insurance you need to obtain in the process. It does require that correct? Once you go that route nothing but 60 hours a week and two shifts of drivers makes financial sense.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber is never going to pay for permits....Not in their business model....It's cheaper for them to pay the fines....LOL


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know OD, LAX here started a pilot program trying to get them legal. Would not require a fee for each vehicle rather just an overall yearly fee for Uber. Said LAX would use Uber's GPS data to figure the tolls so all cars would not have to be fitted with an electronic transponder. Really bending over backward for them. Still have not done it because they cannot settle on the insurance and indemnity issues.

From the LAX Site http://www.lawa.org/welcome_LAX.aspx?id=132

The California Public Utility Commission is issuing permits to Transportation Network Companies (TNCs) allowing private vehicles to be used for commercial transportation services. Los Angeles World Airports is considering a pilot program to permit TNCs, and associated private vehicles, to operate at LAX. The pilot program would include issuing a Non-Exclusive License Agreement to TNCs to operate at LAX under specific conditions. Please view the draft Non-Exclusive License Agreement "TNC DRAFT Permit"

We thank all of those who submitted comments on the draft Transportation Network Company Non-Exclusive License Agreement. These comments are a vital part of the process on how to best serve LAX ground transportation stakeholders and passengers. Hyperlinks to these comments can be found here. These hyperlinks will be available until August 30, 2014


----------



## FL Uber (Aug 16, 2014)

Walkersm, the application doesn't show any space for insurance information. However, these are our cars and we aren't employees of Uber but independent contractors for them. Orlando_driver may think Uber will pay the fines as it's cheaper? I'm not so sure about that. It's something I thought of and wanted to ask. BUT....it did occur to me......if we did apply for VFH permits......paid for them out of our own pockets....I'M SAYING "IF"....and Uber reimburses us...that would mean legally, we'd be employees of Uber instead of contractors because they'd pay for the sticker that's required on the passenger side window of vehicles. On the other hand, we'd be VFH compliant with Orlando and they can't harass us and we can pretty much "chauffeur" around Orlando without OPD harassing us and not be obligated to one company but to ourselves to avoid paying those crazy fees and court appearances. I haven't heard one guy collecting his money from Uber for all the trouble and I'm just taking it with a grain of salt but is Uber really reimbursing folks for these legal fiascos? Also, if we did that on our own, then Uber would have to pay us better than keeping 20% of our fares. Tolls aren't even included in the prices. We would have to require an additional fee tacked onto the total fare or something. 

Just saying something off the top of my head. 

Dang, can't post the link to the Orlando Vehicle for Hire application so you can see it. Apparently the issue is someone has to like this post? Then there's a "Like Ratio"? whatever. LOL


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure if the media is helping or hurting the cause in Orlando.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...yft-mears-comparison-20140830,0,1368267.story


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

FL if it was that simple to pay a fee and pick up passengers using your personal car and personal insurance everyone would have done it by now. 

At the bottom in the section "Vehicle for hire office only" see where it says Insurance Cert. That is where they check of that you have included your commercial vehicle insurance certificate that meets the Chapter 55 Vehicle for Hire ordinance statues. You do not have the, Uber does not have that. Application fails, no refunds.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is the Insurance section. Actually very ow minimums but your personal insurance does not count and Uber cannot list Orlando as an additional insured. Not even Sure James river is authorized to do insurance in FL.:


Sec. 55.12. Liability Insurance or Surety Bond.
(1)
Responsibility of Vehicle Permit-Holder.
The Vehicle Permit-Holder shall possess a
liability and property damage insurance policy issued by an insurance company or surety
company who is authorized to do business as such in the State of Florida, or who has a current
license under federal law as a risk retention group for purposes of insurance.
(a) The coverage for each vehicle equipped to carry six (6) or fewer passengers, including
the driver, shall be issued, at a minimum, in the following amounts:
(i) One Hundred Thousand Dollars ($100,000) for injuries per person in any one
occurrence or accident and Three Hundred Thousand Dollars ($300,000) per
occurrence or accident; and
(ii) An amount of not less than Fifty Thousand Dollars ($50,000) for property damage
in any one accident.
(c) The insurance policy shall list the City of Orlando as an additional insured with all
notices of any kind (including, but not limited to, termination, cancellation, reduction
in coverage, renewal, or non-renewal) sent to the City of Orlando at the address of the
Vehicle-for-Hire Administrator. The insurance policy shall contain, at a minimum, a
thirty (30) day written notice period prior to the effective date of termination,
cancellation, reduction of coverage, renewal or non-renewal.
(d) All vehicle permits issued to a Vehicle Permit-Holder shall be covered under one
master policy held by that permit-Holder.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Then the next question you have to ask is what kind of vehicle would you apply to be? A taxi or a limousne? Do you qualify for either? Have a meter tht can be inspected? Well not a Taxi. Then are you a Limo? Sure? Check Chapter 55 for the definition and you may be surprised.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

The Mayor is giving his ruling on ride sharing on Sept 8.

BTW All city of Orlando taxi permits are gone, sold out....Mears owns 80% of them


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The Mayor is giving his ruling on ride sharing on Sept 8.
> 
> BTW All city of Orlando taxi permits are gone, sold out....Mears owns 80% of them


So really the only option for Uber is to be considered a limo or have a new category created for them like they did in CA, CO. I think it happened in those markets because there was extreme demand for the service. In FL most of the users of for hire transportation like to have a number to cal and tale to a nice young person who sets up their car for them.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> So really the only option for Uber is to be considered a limo or have a new category created for them like they did in CA, CO. I think it happened in those markets because there was extreme demand for the service. In FL most of the users of for hire transportation like to have a number to cal and tale to a nice young person who sets up their car for them.


The county is unregulated...just put a taxi sign on your car and your in business


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Here is the Insurance section. Actually very ow minimums but your personal insurance does not count and Uber cannot list Orlando as an additional insured. Not even Sure James river is authorized to do insurance in FL.:
> 
> Sec. 55.12. Liability Insurance or Surety Bond.
> (1)
> ...


James River Insurance is NOT an approved provider in any of the 50 States.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The Mayor is giving his ruling on ride sharing on Sept 8.
> 
> BTW All city of Orlando taxi permits are gone, sold out....Mears owns 80% of them


I have gotten the impression that you don't think that the Mayor is going to come down with facilitating legalizing Uber.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have gotten the impression that you don't think that the Mayor is going to come down with facilitating legalizing Uber.


The Mayor and Mears are old buddies. Unless Uber dropped some cash on his desk....lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The Mayor and Mears are old buddies. Unless Uber dropped some cash on his desk....lol.


You just never know! Politicians tend to be shrewd...old alliances and friendships can disappear in a heartbeat. Is there any social media campaign being waged by Uber right now?


----------



## ExTaxi (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi. I'm in Jacksonville, but am maybe relocating to Orland. That's why I'm reading how things are there.

I just want to tell you what I did here, why & the results.

I left the taxi cause our business dropped this year. I started w/Uberx, saw I liked it & started the process to become a Uber Black. During that time, I learned that I had no actual vehicle insurance as uberx during those trips. Sure, the ppl were covered, but not my vehicle. If I got into an accident, my personal auto was void cause I was on a commercial trip. That woke me up. I was trying to keep afloat w/my vehicle payment, but, I could of lost it all. I read how one guy was going through that. 

What did I do? Got incorporated & bought commercial auto. If you think you & those $4 fare customers are going to out smart the cops & insurance companies by pretending you're friends, think again.

Lying to cops, filing false reports is Obstruction of Justice& a felony. Insurance fraud is 5 years mandatory prison. Would you do that for your uber driver if you were looking for a ride cheaper than a bus?

I paid total $1000 to go the fully-legal route. Actually, $400 'cause $600 was 2 months insurance I'd be using, only slightly more than my previous full coverage personal auto.

I am covered! Well worth the 400. I have peace of mind, security & no dodging the law. I've made it back in 1-2 nights.

Thwts my advice. Why sit around asking how can you best avoid obeying the law & who's gonna bail you out when you get caught committing a CRIME?! Just pay to be legal & don't worry about it. Otherwise, you all might as well talk about the best way to rob the 7-11 & not get cayght. Same thing.


----------



## ExTaxi (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh, one more thing-- I still run uberx during price surges. I log onto both accounts & take whatever I get. It beautiful. Once your at the top of the food chain, you can always run below you. Great whites can still eat the baby fish, not the other way around. 

AND, I can transfer my LLC to Orlando, keep my commercial auto, sign uber for Select & STILL do uberx. Win-win-win. 

If you're serious about doing this, seriously, go LLC. Otherwise, go swim with the sharks while bleeding. You're just begging to be bit.

Love you all. Good luck & be safe


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

To assume they will always pay those fines is naive. Sooner or later they will stop paying them and tell you that it's gonna be your responsibility.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Orlando_Driver said:


> The Mayor is giving his ruling on ride sharing on Sept 8.
> 
> BTW All city of Orlando taxi permits are gone, sold out....Mears owns 80% of them


It's not ridesharing!


----------



## ExTaxi (Aug 21, 2015)

Agreed. Been a cabbie for 6 years. We are getting paid for rides. Hence, my new hack license I have (as uber) says "vehicle for hire."

I wish all these poor souls would wake up. They're like lambs to the slaughter


----------



## ExTaxi (Aug 21, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> To assume they will always pay those fines is naive. Sooner or later they will stop paying them and tell you that it's gonna be your responsibility.


Update:
Got an Uber Black call tonight (in Jacksonville).
Kid you not-- it was a Jax local, his wife & an ORLANDO couple visiting them. 
The visiting woman said was only in the vehicle because her friends ordered it & didn't want to be rude & refuse to get in.

*this is not an Uber BLACK call, not Uberx.

The woman said her Uber driver got into an accident 18 months ago in California. Turned around& asked her to lie to cops. She said no.

According to her, Uber did NOT pay hospital bills or respond to lawyers letters for insurance compensation. Also, cops calling even 8 months later, asking, you're not the drivers cousin, either? "NO. "

People, she was serious, not drunk & lives in a reputable country club here. It was a multi-year accident & she's still going to chiropractor.

You don't have to believe me. I don't care. I have nothing to gain or lose. I believe God had me say that earlier & meet her tonight.

I love Uber, that's why I'm full on - board. This is for someone out there that needs to know the truth. ITS THE LAW! DONT YOU BE NEXT! ACCIDENTS do happen & you won't be covered w/out COMMERCIAL INSURANCE!

Apparently that poor driver was still fighting for hus/her life 8 months later cause officials were still investigating!

Trust ne-- even price surges won't make it worth the potential doom

Save yourself. No better feeling than earning legitimate $ without potential disaster.

Please listen. It's the truth. Otherwise, just become a bank robber or drug dealer. Driving CUSTOMERS without commercial insurance is far more risky & dangerous. Plus, you become an agent of death (or whatever...).

Godspeed ♡


----------

